# dump truck weight



## s baron (Jun 16, 2010)

How much does a ordinary dump truck weigh with a full load of dirt?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Define ordinary dump truck
Weight of dirt can differ, if its dry, rocky or sandy


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

The truck should be deisgned to max out its legal weight capacity when its full.
a small comercial truck with 1 steer axle and 1 drive axle can legally be 32K to about 40k lbs if they are paying to put a tandem axle on it, like a semi tractor, guess about 45K+, whe you start adding more drop axles, the weight limits go up.

the non CDL limit for a truck is 26K lbs, think Uhaul moving trucks. 
I have loaded my Dad's 4 tire dump truck to were the gross weight was easily over 10,000 lbs :whistling2:

different state have different limits, but what I have outlined is pretty general.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

"Dry excavated dirt has a density of about 1 U.S. ton per cubic yard."

"Rock is typically about three times denser than water[1700 # per cu. yd]"

http://vanity.qwestdex.com/deserttrucking/Page2.html


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Typically, a "dump" truck will weigh (when loaded) between 12,000 to 74,000 pounds.


----------



## jay036347 (Nov 29, 2021)

best estimated weigh of standard dump truck without trail gate or engine??

FYI it's a very old style dump truck and over later couple decades it's sat rusting away and parts stripped


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

jay036347 said:


> best estimated weigh of standard dump truck without trail gate or engine??
> 
> FYI it's a very old style dump truck and over later couple decades it's sat rusting away and parts stripped


You just responded to a post from 2010. You might want to check dates before posting.


----------

